# Need Advice on Choosing Seed



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

So, as my title states I'm in the process of choosing seed and could use some advice. I live in Western PA about halfway between Pittsburgh and Erie. My lawn is a mixture of sun and shade throughout the day. I'm definitely leaning toward a northern mix. I'm looking for something of a moderate maintenance level. By that I mean, I do a pre-emergent, fertilize, mow, spot spray, and the like but not much more than that.

Has anyone had experience with the sunny mix that the Super Seed Store sells? It is a mixture of high quality KBG, PRG, and a fescue. Some of the seed mixtures that I can get locally are good except that the bluegrass part is always labeled as VNS (variety not stated). That makes a little nervous.

Any advice, recommendations, or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

For what you are after, a mixture seems to be the way to go. One advantage of buying online over big box is that the seed mix has 0% weed seeds.

I can't comment specifically on the Sunny Mix, but I am helping a co-worker reno and we are going with the SS1100 Bluegrass Blend from Super Seed. The 3 cultivars in the blend did pretty good in NTEP for our area so I am confident in recommending it to him.

Also, think about why you are doing a reno. Do you want to stick with KBG, PRG and Fescue mix (what you have now)? How about just KBG and TTTF mix?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Also, think about why you are doing a reno. Do you want to stick with KBG, PRG and Fescue mix (what you have now)? How about just KBG and TTTF mix?


What would be the advantage to this mix? I never thought about leaving PRG out. I'm definitely not opposed to anything!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Advantage, less of a mix and more uniformity (3 different types of grasses vs 2 ). Easier to maintain too. When I had my NoMix (before I reno'd), there are always spots that would brown quicker. Granted I probably didn't know much back then. Could be the grass types in those areas as well.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Advantage, less of a mix and more uniformity (3 different types of grasses vs 2 ). Easier to maintain too. When I had my NoMix (before I reno'd), there are always spots that would brown quicker. Granted I probably didn't know much back then. Could be the grass types in those areas as well.


Any recommendation as to what types of KBG/TTTF? I'm assuming that wouldn't be a mix, correct? I'm only doing a small reno this year but would continue with the backyard if this is successful.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

KBG/TTTF will still be a mix.

TTTF: Bullseye, Turbo, Hemi, Falcon V & Faith
KBG: Bewitched, Blueberry & Prosperity

I'm sure there are plenty more you can choose from, my list is mainly because these are the cultivars I have experience with.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I guess I meant it wouldn't be a pre-mixed mix. I would have to order each and then mix. I'm seriously considering the SS1100 mix. Something important that I haven't mentioned is I don't have irrigation. Now, I can definitely water this small 2k reno but eventually it will be 10k and I will probably not be able to keep it watered on a regular basis.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

My vote is 50% Eric's mix of kbg and 50% perennial ryegrass. Can't comment on what cultivars on the perennial ryegrass.

Skip the fescue. It's a bunch grass variety so it's...... Bunchy/clumpy. I have a touch of it in my backyard. I overseed it in not knowing better. I hate it.

What I mentioned above is what I have and I could not be happier. I have a different kbg mix that Eric recommended. Can't say for sure what I have. I need to look at the saved label at my office. I have several pictures of my lawn on the site with a search. Or this

https://youtu.be/FRS1Q0orY5w

EDIT:
You mentioned in your first post that your not going to do much other than pre M, fert, mow, and spot spray. With that... Your already doing more than like 90 percent of most folks. Dont kid yourself there... You secretly will do way more than your leading onto. Once you renovate your all in. Full lawn freak. Can't trick me.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> My vote is 50% Eric's mix of kbg and 50% perennial ryegrass. Can't comment on what cultivars on the perennial ryegrass.
> 
> Skip the fescue. It's a bunch grass variety so it's...... Bunchy/clumpy. I have a touch of it in my backyard. I overseed it in not knowing better. I hate it.
> 
> ...


You got me! I definitely do way more than anyone around me. I guess I mean no higher level herbicides that cost $300 for 8oz :lol:

I'm leaning toward either the SS1100 mentioned above or a mix as you noted of ***/PRG. This has been he hardest part so far!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I live near your area and did KBG/PRG (50/50). The front is shaded in the early morning, but as the sun rises it is full sun by lunch and then all day till the sun goes away. It is a solid combo and aside from the bent grass infestation I am dealing with, it looks good and stays green (usually).

Like any lawn, there are things you will need to deal with, but overall the 50/50 has been low maintenance.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> I live near your area and did KBG/PRG (50/50). The front is shaded in the early morning, but as the sun rises it is full sun by lunch and then all day till the sun goes away. It is a solid combo and aside from the bent grass infestation I am dealing with, it looks good and stays green (usually).
> 
> Like any lawn, there are things you will need to deal with, but overall the 50/50 has been low maintenance.


Can I ask where you sourced your seed from? And what cultivars? Thanks!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

lesco/site one landscape

I did not get any of the special online blends. Good seed, zero weed, which is all I really cared about

before I knew about the secret blends and super green kbg, etc.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Since we're discussing seed any thoughts on slit seeding? This area is on a grade, actually the whole yard is, and I'm afraid of a wash out. I can rent one close but have zero experience.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I was searching for perennial ryegrass atributes and found this.

If not helpful, it is at least entertaining.
http://m.barenbrug.co.uk/documentLibraryDownload.asp?documentID=1774


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Bewitched kbg is supposed to do well in the shade.


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

PennStater2005---First, good school choice. Now, I have a northern mix that I was going kill and reno with 100% KBG from SSS. After seeing wardconnor's post yesterday, I decided to buy 10lb of Pangea GLR to add. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Roosterchest said:


> PennStater2005---First, good school choice. Now, I have a northern mix that I was going kill and reno with 100% KBG from SSS. After seeing wardconnor's post yesterday, I decided to buy 10lb of Pangea GLR to add. We'll see how it goes.


That's my plan as well. Although I'm looking at either 75/25 or 50/50 mix ratio KBG to PRG.


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

My mix by weight is 70% KBG 30% Pangea.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Roosterchest said:
> 
> 
> > PennStater2005---First, good school choice. Now, I have a northern mix that I was going kill and reno with 100% KBG from SSS. After seeing wardconnor's post yesterday, I decided to buy 10lb of Pangea GLR to add. We'll see how it goes.
> ...


I promise you will be happy with any of those ratios.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I would go with 100% rye to match the other half of your yard. Usually anytime you do a partial reno where the portion isn't separated somehow you want to go with the same thing so you don't end up with a line through your yard. I could be wrong but I would consider that.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Fronta1 said:


> I would go with 100% rye to match the other half of your yard. Usually anytime you do a partial reno where the portion isn't separated somehow you want to go with the same thing so you don't end up with a line through your yard. I could be wrong but I would consider that.


I did consider this except the 5 way PRG is in the middle 1/3 of the yard. It's weird how it's laid out but I only did that because two big trees were taken down. So the upper half I'm renovating, the middle half is decent, and the lower 1/3 is garbage.

So, I'm hoping to renovate again next fall and do the middle 1/3 or the remaining 2/3rd's. I'll be honest, I couldn't handle renovating all 10k in my backyard at once. It's a lot of work and I have limited time and resources. If this is successful however I will work my way through the backyard.

You are right though.... it will drive me crazy :evil:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I did finally find the seed I will be using. It will be through the Oliger Seed Co as I have mentioned above somewhere. I called today and spoke to the owner. They do not sell to the public but have a dealer network. I happen to have one close, where I actually sourced the PRG a few years back. I just didn't know you could order any Oliger seed you wanted.

Somehow, I missed their professional lawn mixes and they have some good ones. He didn't give me prices over the phone but said the dealer would and assured me they are less than some of the online seed companies mentioned here.

The blend I like is called "Fresh Start".....specs below

"Fresh Start"
3-4 lbs/1,000 sq ft
25% Everglade Kentucky Bluegrass
25% Midnight Kentucky Bluegrass
25% Award Kentucky Bluegrass
12.5% Grandslam GLD Perennial Ryegrass
12.5% Pangea GLR Perennial Ryegrass

I'll post back with the price per pound if I find that out tomorrow.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just bought 10# of this to help ease my fears of a washout. Cheap insurance.

https://www.naturesfinestseed.com/m-binder-mulch-tackifier-soil-stabilizer


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can anyone give a review of Everglade KBG? That's offered here at my local co-op. Made by Allied Seed. Particularly color and holding up in the transition zone with Fescue.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Well in that case then I think getting some *** in there is a good idea. It might look different for a season but you're thinking long term so that's good.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Have you look at your local area university recommendations? They normally have good info around what is good for the area. Penn State has a lot of information.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Good deal Penn. You'll be happy with that I'm sure.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Vols_fan08 said:


> Can anyone give a review of Everglade KBG? That's offered here at my local co-op. Made by Allied Seed. Particularly color and holding up in the transition zone with Fescue.


I'm using everglade in my bluegrass mix this fall in st louis.
I picked my cultivaters based off the recommendation from the University of Missouri. I'm sure our climates are similar.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Budstl said:


> Vols_fan08 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone give a review of Everglade KBG? That's offered here at my local co-op. Made by Allied Seed. Particularly color and holding up in the transition zone with Fescue.
> ...


I may try some of this mixed in around my trees. Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Couldn't get the "Fresh Start" mix I wanted. I did order a blend of 25% Midnight and 25% Everglade KBG and 16.66% each of Amazing A+, Revenge GLX, and Grand-slam PRG from EH Griffith. They were very reasonable as 10# was $42 plus shipping. Also got the SoilMoist Seed Coat through them. I called and ordered and actually got better pricing than what it was showing online when I was logged in.

I'll definitely use them again. Might even drive down to check out the store. Site one in Erie, PA has Dimension 13-0-0 for $36 for a 50# bag.


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I see they have 1,000lb bags of Milorganite. That should last.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Roosterchest said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I see they have 1,000lb bags of Milorganite. That should last.
> ...


----------

